# Info On NVC Processing After Receiving 1-797 Notice Of Action



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need some help on understanding the next steps in the process of relocating to the US.

I got married in India to an US citizen a few months back and she has filed a petition using the I-130 supplemented with the G-325A for a CR-1 visa. We have received our second communication via post from USCIS through the I-797 Notice Of Action stating that our case has been forwarded to NVC for further processing and that I would receive contact from them in 30 days. 

I've been reading online and as far as I have understood there are no caps/limits for my category of application however I am not sure about if the qualifying date is applicable in our situation. Our priority date as mentioned on the I-797 is 29th December 2014. Does this have any significance in my application? 

Could anyone please advise what happens next? how long it would take to hear from them and does the contact have anything to do with the priority date?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your I-130 was approved, and (as a legal spouse), there is no additional waiting period to proceed to the National Visa Center and complete your visa processing. Congratulations, you're well on your way.

If your spouse was smart and included the form for e-mail contact you should also receive an e-mail from the NVC very soon. Otherwise, you'll have to wait for postal mail. If you don't get a letter from the NVC within the 30 days specified -- so, by the end of the month (January), call the NVC as instructed in early February.


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

@BBCWatcher, we didn't consider that it would have any significant change in the processing time as we believed the communication was mostly through post and i guess on one of the forms we had included our emails. However, I am pretty sure we didnt attach a separate form specifically for receiving emails communications. Do you reckon this may have sped the responses? Also, should we attach this form for email the next time we communicate with NVC i.e. when we submit the supporting documents?

As far as my understanding, once we receive the postal comms from NVC we would anyways have to fill the DS-260 which would contain all these details.

Please advise.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If the sponsor did not attach Form G-1145 (as instructed as an option) then USCIS reverted to postal communication and so will the NVC. When you get a notice from the NVC you can then contact them to add an e-mail address to your file.


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

@BBCWatcher: Thanks a lot for your quick reply. It was really assuring and helpful. 

Just one last question. When we get our case number and complete the form DS-261 as per the info on the below link, my understanding is that (correct me if I am wrong) the petitioner/agent's details like address and email would be captured.

Choose an Agent

Therefore in the upcoming step i.e. Submit Documents To NVC, do you reckon we fill the G-1145, E-Notification of Application/Petition Acceptance and submit the same to NVC at that time? or would it not be necessary?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

G-1145 is a USCIS form. If the sponsor didn't file one, it doesn't matter now.


----------

